# bolt direction for table saw blade



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

I've been meaning to ask this for a while. The picture attached is of the bolt used to secure the blade to the table saw. Both sides seem flat, but you can see that one side extends beyond the core, for lack of a better description. My question is which side is suppose to go against the blade, or in my case the stabilizer ring.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

The bolt looks worn, so I'm assuming the saw is used. Whichever side is used/shinier, goes in, toward the stabilizer. IMHO


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

On the photo there is a shoulder on the left side, this is intended to fit either through the blade or washer ,or both as I see it.It is how my saw works also It is to help line up the blade and centralize it so that ir turns concentrically.I.E evenly without a rise and fall motion.Just make sure this lines the blade up and true before locking it down tight . Alistair


----------



## Slemi (Mar 7, 2014)

The longer(left) side to the blade. It has no other meaning but to distance the nut from blade for easier access of the wrench.

Slemi


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks more like a nut to me ;o)

What kind of table saw does it go to?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Another "the left side goes against the washer". Left side in the pic, that is.


----------



## oxyoke (Dec 15, 2011)

slemi and fred-----right on


----------



## rayman54 (Feb 26, 2014)

The sholder is intended to go toward blade to apply better torque and to keep corners of nut from wearing at blade washer.

yep,, nut,,


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I honestly doubt you would ever know the difference if you took this off and put it on daily for the next 50 years. I always put the side with the shoulder next to the washer or toward the blade. I think this is more like the mother teaching her daughter to cook the Christmas ham. She told her the first thing you do is cut about 6 inches off the small end of the ham…then you ….proceed. The daughter asked why you cut this off. She said well, because my mother taught me to do it this way and I guess I never asked. So the granddaughter went to her grandmother and asked her why you have to cut the end of the ham off. She said well, my mother taught me to do it this was and I guess I never asked. She granddaughter went to the nursing home and asked her great grandmother why you have to cut the end off the ham. She said, well so it will fit in the pan. See, I had this small roasting pan and …...... 
I think it really wouldn't make a difference, but that is the way we have always done it.


----------



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks guys.


----------

